# Rand ausfransen / verwischen



## TuM (11. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Zusammen 

Ich hab dieses Bild gesehen: http://www.filmfacts.de/grafic/jpg/badboys2_poster.jpg
Und möchte nun den Rand einiger meiner Grafiken ähnlich ausfransen bzw. verwischen
wie das Bad Boys Original... Leider habe ich keinen Blassen Schimmer wie ich das auf die
Reihe bekommen soll. Immerhin habe ich schon rausgefunden, dass man mit der Kreuz-
schraffur das gesamte Bild bearbeiten kann, so dass es etwas 'benutzter' oder 'grungiger'
aussieht. Und wie kann ich das auf den Rand anwenden?

Ich bedank mich schon mal für die Antworten... Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte
Danke und Cö!


----------



## Leola13 (11. Oktober 2003)

Hai,

eine Möglichkeit wären brushes.


Ciao Stefan


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Oktober 2003)

Oh ja, da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten  
Am einfachsten geht das per Ebenenmaske:
http://www.ideenreich.com/photoshop/altes_papier.shtml
http://thewebmachine.com/ (Photoshop / Burnt Paper)
Wie du dann mit der Maske arbeitest ist deiner Phantasie überlassen.
Hier ist noch ein Beispiel:
http://www.myjanee.com/tuts/torn/torn.htm

Dann wären da noch Brushes, oder der Radiergummi.


----------



## t0ny (12. Oktober 2003)

Auch eine Möglichkeit:
01. Man nehme ein neues Bild. Größe egal.
02. Vordergrundfarbe weiß und Hintergrundfarbe schwarz einstellen.
03. Dann: Render-->Wolken.
04. Dann: Kunstfilter-->Malmesser (33,3,0; evt. selber mal ausprobieren).
05. Wieder Kunstfiter-->Tontrennung & Kantenbetonung (3,2,3 oder 3,2,4 oder... ).
06. Dann: Verzerrungsfilter-->Glas (5,5,Riffelglas,100%; selber mal probieren).
07. Abspeichern unter grunge.psd (oder anderen Dateinamen).
08. Neues Bild. Öffne ein Bild (Beispiel: http://home.t-online.de/home/final_fantasy_8/tuts/anfang.jpg ).
09. Viereckige Maske ziehen (Beispiel: http://home.t-online.de/home/final_fantasy_8/tuts/rand.jpg ).
10. Danach: Strg+Shift+i
11. Auswahl füllen mit schwarz (Beispiel: http://home.t-online.de/home/final_fantasy_8/tuts/schwarz.jpg ).
12. Makse bleibt immer noch erhalten. Dann: Verzerrungsfilter-->Versetzen (10%,10%,Stretch,Repeat).
13. grunge.psd auswählen
14. Auswahl aufheben (Strg+d).
15. Fertig: http://home.t-online.de/home/final_fantasy_8/tuts/fertig.jpg


----------

